# List of most hated and most love bands.



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Aug 13, 2007)

Love:
Acid Bath
Agnostic Front
All That Remains
Amon Amarth
Amorphis
Amputated
Anaal Nathrakh
Anthrax
Arch Enemy
Arsis
Atheist
Bathory
Behemoth
Belphegor
Between the Buried and Me
Black Sabbath
Bleed the Sky
Burzum
Byzantine
Cannibal Corpse
Carcass
Celtic Frost
Cephalic Carnage
Chimaira
Chrome Division
Coldworker
Converge
Cradle of Filth
Daath
Damageplan
Danzing
Dark Tranquility
Dead To Fall
Death
Deicide
Demiricous
Despised Icon
Devildriver
Diecast
Dimmu Borgir
Dir en Grey
Dissection
Drudkh
Echoes of Eternity
Exodus
Fear My Thoughts
Fireball Ministry
George Acosta
Giles
Goatwhore
God Dethroned
Gorgoroth
GWAR
Hammerfall
Heaven Shall Burn
Hellhammer
Hypocrisy
I
In This Moment
Into Eternity
Iron Maiden
Isole
It Dies Today
KMFDM
Kamaedzitca
Kamelot
Kataklysm
Kreator
Krisiun
Lacuna Coil
Lamb of God
Liegia
Manntis
Mastodon
Mayhem
Mercenary
Ministry
Mithotyn
Mnemic
Mortum
Motley Crue
Motorhead
Napalm Death
Necrophagist
Nevermore
Nihilist
Nile
Nokturnal Mortum
Opeth
Pantera
Pig Destroyer
Pink Floyd
Ragnarok
Rammstein
Satyricon
Scar Symmetry
Shadows Fall
Six Feet Under
Slayer
Strapping Young Lad
Suffocation
Superjoint Ritual
The Absence
The Black Dahlia Murder
The Haunted
The Ocean
The Police
Therion
Threat Signal
Through the Eyes of the Dead
Type O Negative
Unearth
Watch Them Die
Worship

Hate:
Aiden
Fallout Boy
Hawthorne Heights
Blessthefall
Underoath
Mute Math

Etc.


I am fucking metal.


----------



## Esplender (Aug 13, 2007)

Pantera
Kreator
Iron Maiden
Bullet For My Valentine
Slayer
Anthrax
Metallica
Anything from Roadrunner Records
Funeral For A Friend
Turisas
Led Zeppelin
Dir En Grey
Napalm Death
Guns N' Roses
Lamb Of God
Cannibal Corpse
Dimmu Borgir
Mastodon
Fallout Boy
In Flames
Satyricon
Nirvana
Blink 182
Rammstein
Slipknot
+44
Angels & Airwaves
Cradle Of Filth
Dragonforce
Opeth
Exodus


That's my hate list.


----------



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Aug 13, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> *Pantera*
> Kreator
> *Iron Maiden*
> Bullet For My Valentine
> ...


GTFO NAO


----------



## sgolem (Aug 13, 2007)

Off the top of my head, the bands I like (in no order):
Talking Heads
Oingo Boingo
The Clash
Warren Zevon
The Beatles
The Beach Boys
Frank Zappa (only have Joe's Garage, but it gets played to death and I plan to get more so I'm putting it on here)
Pink Floyd


Bands I hate (in no order):
Nickleback
Breaking Benjamin
Creed
Fall Out Boy (Generally bands get publicity through music.  Pete Wentz posted pictures of his dick)
Panic! At The Disco.

I may add more later.  We'll see.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 13, 2007)

Bands I like:

Motley Crue, Lita Ford, Pentagram, Alice in Chains, the Beatles, Manson, Megadeth, Metallica(old), Heart, Queen, The Police..

Bands I can't stand:

Linkin Park, Slipknot, Blink 182, Kelly Clarkson, Ashlee Simpson.. pretty much a lot of bands that came out the past ten years.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 13, 2007)

This thread will lead to flaming and drama in 3...2...1...


----------



## Jelly (Aug 14, 2007)

I hate bands.


----------



## AbyssPL (Aug 14, 2007)

Love: 
Ad Hominem, Amon Amarth, At the Gates, Bornholm, Bathory, Behemoth, Belphegor, Blood Red Throne, Burzum, Carpathian Forest, Celtic Frost, Children of Bodom, Cradle of Filth, Dark Tranquillity, Darkthrone, Dawn, Death, Deep Purple, Dimmu Borgir, Dark Funeral, Dismember, Dissection, Emperor, Ensiferum, Finntroll, Frontside, Graveland, Graveworm, God Among Insects, Gorgoroth, Heaven Shall Burn, Helloween, Impious, In Battle, Kriegsmaschine, Led Zeppelin, Lord Beliar, Luna Ad Noctum, Marduk, MasseMord, May Result, Mayhem, MgÅ‚a, Moonsorrow, Naglfar, NegurÃ£ Bunget, Nokturnal Mortum, Norther, Obituary, Old Man's Child, Opeth, Overkill, Ragnarok, Satyricon, Slayer, Souldrainer, Taake, The Haunted, The Stone, Totem, Vader, Wintersun.

Hate:
Late Metallica 
Therion
HIM
Marilyn Manson
All Unblack metal bands


----------



## Janglur (Aug 14, 2007)

Hate:


All rap, except MC Hammer and Busta Rhymes.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 14, 2007)

Bands I like, in no order:
Pantera, Down, Clutch, Superjoint Ritual, Black Label Society, Black Sabbath, Monster Magnet, Orange Goblin, Spiritual Beggars, Kyuss,  Tool, Cream, The Who, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Metallica, Machine Head, Paradise Lost, Mastodon, System of a down, Rage Aagainst the Machine, Chemical Brothers, The Prodigy, Letfiled, Massive Attack, Fun Loving Criminals, Beastie Boys, Cypress Hill, Soil, White Zombie, Rob Zombie, Sepultura, Soulfly, fear factory, Spinshank, Corrosion of Conformity, Frank Zappe, Mars Volte, Skindred, Slayer, Queen, the Beatles, to name a few

there is alot of bands out there that I cant stand so I will not bore you with that


----------



## Annodam (Aug 14, 2007)

GO MADONNA, PINK AND SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitch (Aug 14, 2007)

im not gonna put a list of all the bands i like just now, id be here all evening. so here's the basics (in no order):
Journey
The Who
The Chemical Brothers
James Brown
Sting
R.E.M.
Richard Cheese (gotta love it for the sheer randomness)


----------



## Talynn (Aug 14, 2007)

Love: VNV Nation, Icon of Coil, Rob Zombie, Powerman 5000, Guns&Roses, Suicide Commando, Apoptygma Berzerk, Nam Nam Bulu, Psyclon Nine, Deine Lakaien, CruxShadows, Michael Jackson, Front 242, Ivory Frequency, M.I.A.B, Grendel, Angels&Agony, 

Hate: Der En Grey, ICP, Combichrist, few others I cant recall their names.


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 14, 2007)

And Where do I see Kalmah in any of this?


----------



## leonmorado (Aug 19, 2007)

i'm eclectic beyond all measure with music. but absolute LOVES include SOAD, gorillaz, the seatbelts, and fall out boy.

current obsessions: lady sovereign, israel kamakawiwo'ole, the lion king broadway musical, and linkin park's _reanimated_


----------



## Rave_fox (Aug 20, 2007)

Love:
ACDC
Adam Sandler
Areosmith
Aphex Twins
Aqua
Aquabats
Arrogant Worms
Avenged Sevenfold
Bananarama
Basement JaxXx
Benny Benassi
Blink 182
Blood Hound Gang
Blue Oyster Cult
C.K.Y.
Cascada
Chris Sheppard
Combichrist
Cradle Of Filth
Crystal Method
Daft Punk
Denis Leary
Dir En Grey
Disturbed
DJ Alligator
DJ Caffine
DJ Encore
DJ Fritzy
DJ Jean
DJ Kisa
DJ Kosmonova
DJ Mangoo
DJ Mystic
DJ XTC
Dope
Dr.Reanimator
Dragonforce
Drowning Pool
E-Rotic
Eiffle 65
Evanscence
Everclear
Gigi D'Agostino
Gorillaz
G&R
Gwar
Happy Hardcore
Insane Clown Posse
Johnny Cash
Korn
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Marilyn Manson
Mindless Self Indulgence
NIN
Oasis
Offspring
Ozzy
Paul Okenfold
Powerman 5000
Prozzak
Queen
Ram Jam
Ramstien
Rob Zombie
Rolling Stones
Scooter
Skazi
Slipknot
Sublime
Supertramp
System Of A Down
T.A.T.U.
The Temptations
Tenacious D
Tiesto
Toybox
Twiztid
Under Dog Project
Used
Weird Al

Hate:
Newton
Justin Timberlake
RAP.
Riahna
Steppenwolf
Mettalica
Led Zephlin
Van Halen
Motley Crue
Brittney Spears
Christina Agulara
HIM
Ashley Simpson
all the other little preppy bitches and wanna be divas...
theres more but my mind is drawin a blank


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 20, 2007)

No one has put Green Day on there hate list yet? Gawwwd!


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Aug 20, 2007)

LOVE:
BLACK SABBATH
THE WHITE STRIPES
LED ZEPALIN
MSI
AFI
SIMON AND GARFUNKLE

HATE
JHONNY CASH
GREEN DAY
BEP
WHEATUS


----------



## Nollix (Aug 20, 2007)

Since I'm a lazy fuck I'll just link to a list of the songs on my iPod. That should narrow down which bands I like.
http://www.geocities.com/honoroflords/songlist.txt


			
				jesuslistenstoblackmetal said:
			
		

> ...I am fucking metal.


No you're not, get rid of those shit metalcore bands and you will be


----------



## Faradin (Aug 20, 2007)

CREEDCREEDCREEDCREEDCREEDCREED
Love Creed and Scott Stapp.
System of a Down
Rammstein
E Nomine
Switchfoot
Vertical Horizon
Just about anything other than rap, country or Green Day

Hate:
Green day


----------



## TeeGee (Aug 21, 2007)

Love:
!!!
...And You Shall Know Us By The Trail Of Dead
+/-
65daysofstatic
Aesop Rock
Afrika Bambaataa
Amon Amarth
Amorphis
Animal Collective
Antimatter
Aphex Twin
Arch Enemy
As The Poets Affirm
Audible Intelligence
Audioslave
Beck
Black Flag
Black Sun Empire
Black Tape For A Blue Girl
Blue Tech
Boards of Canada
Bob Marley & The Wailers
Buckethead
Chali 2na
Chant
Chiasm
Cibo Matto
Clan of Xymox
Clannad
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
Cocteau Twins
Colonel Claypool's Bucket Of Bernie Brains
Combichrist
Contagion
Cruchan
Daft Punk
Danger Doom
David Bowie
Dead Can Dance
Deerhoof
Delerium
DJ Format
DJ Krust
Dog Fashion Disco
Dream Theater
Duke Ellington
Electric Six
El-P
Ensiferum
Eric Clapton
Finntroll
Flogging Molly
Fluke
Frank Sinatra
Franz Ferdinand
Gnarls Barkley
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Gorillaz
Gravediggaz
Gravity Kills
Gruff Rhys
Hieroglyphics 
I Love You But I've Chosen Darkness
Iggy Pop and the Stooges
Immortal Technique
Infected Mushroom
Irish Tenors
Iron And Wine
Jack Johnson
Jascha Heifetz
Jimi Hendrix
Johnny Cash
Johnny "Guitar" Watson
Juno Reactor
Jurassic 5
Karmacoda
Killing Joke
King Crimson
KMFDM
Korpiklaani
Kraftwerk
Lacuna Coil
Ladytron
Led Zeppelin
Leftfield
Lemon Jelly
Massive Attack
Meshuggah
Ministry
Moke
Mount Eerie
Mr. Bungle
Muse
muslimgauze
My Bloody Valentine
My Brightest Diamond
Neutral Milk Hotel
Nevermore
Nile
Nightwish
Oh No! Oh My!
Opeth
Panda Bear
Patrick Wolf
Peter Gabriel
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree
Portishead
Primus
Prince
Radiohead
Rage Against The Machine
Rammstein
Ravi Shankar
Rotersand
Rush
Russian Red Army Choir
Sage Francis
Saul Williams
Seu Jorge
Shaman
Shpongle
Sigur Ros
Skindred
Skinny Puppy
Spoon
Squarepusher
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Stone Temple Pilots
Suicide Commando
Sunn O)))
Super Furry Animals
Swallow The Sun
Tabor Radosti
The Beatles
The Black Keys
The Brian Jonestown Massacre
The Clash
The Cure
The Decemberists
The Dillinger Escape Plan
The Dubliners
The Eighties Matchbox B-Line Disaster
The Flaming Lips
The Future Sound of London
The Hidden Cameras
The Hives
The Induldgers
The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble
The Monks
The Pogues
The Postal Service
The Psychedelic Furs
The Russian Futurists
The Rolling Stones
The Seatbelts
The Sex Pistols
The White Stripes
The Who
Tiamat
Tiger Bear Wolf
Trotsky Icepick
Type O Negative
Tyr
Ugly Duckling
Underworld
Velvet Acid Christ
Venetian Snares
White Zombie
Wolf Parade
Wolfmother
:wumpscut:
Yello
Yellow Note

Hate:
Awful melodic death metal bands
Pop-punk, which is not punk, just pop.
Awful black metal bands
Commercial rap
Paris Hilton WITH A PASSION
Pop music
Country-poprock shite.


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 22, 2007)

Love:
The Beatles, Elvis Presley, James Brown, The Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan, Chuck Berry, The Who, Led Zeppelin, Stevie Wonder, Jimi Hendrix, The Velvet Underground, David Bowie, The Smiths, Pixies, R.E.M., Nirvana, Talking Heads, Sonic Youth, Joy Division, U2, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Metallica, Megadeth, Van Halen, Slayer, Ozzy Osbourne, Guns N Roses, Queensryche, The Clash, MC5, The Ramones, The Sex Pistols, The Stooges, Dead Kennedys, Fugazi, Black Flag, The Misfits, Bad Brains and much-much more!

Hate: 
Anyone who cares more about writing catchy chorus's than actually playing their instruments well.


----------



## Poink (Aug 22, 2007)

I haet everything.


----------



## Option7 (Aug 22, 2007)

i couldn't possibly make a comprehensive list of ever band that I love. Well, I could, but I'm far too lazy.

@get dancing - whats wrong with a catchy chorus?


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 23, 2007)

Sit tight, this is gonna be a long one...

Love:-
After Forever
*Altaria*
Angra
*Apocalyptica*
Arch Enemy
Axenstar
Bendictum
Black Majesty
Blind Guardian
Bob Catley
Brainstorm
Celtic Frost
*Coheed and Cambria*
*Crash Diet*
*Danger Danger*
Dark Moor
Demons and Wizards
Doro
*Dragonforce*
*Dragonland*
Dream Evil
*Edenbridge*
*Edguy*
*Elvenking*
*Epica*
*Europe*
Falconer
*Firewind*
*Hammerfall*
Heavenly
*Helloween*
Iced Earth
*Iron Maiden*
Iron Mask
Judas Priest
*Kamelot*
Lacuna Coil
*Lordi*
*Lost Horizon*
*Luca Turilli*
Magic Kingdom
*Magnum*
*Majesty*
*Manowar*
Mercyful Fate
Metallica
Metallium
Nevermore
*Nightwish*
Nocturnal Rites
Pagan's Mind
Place Vendome
*Power Quest*
Primal Fear
Queen
Rhapsody
Rhapsody of Fire
*Allen Lande (Russell Allen - Jurgen Lande)*
*Sabaton*
Scar Symmetry
Scorpions
Secret Sphere
Skid Row
*Sonata Arctica*
*Stratovarius*
Thunderstone
Time Machine
*Timeless Miracle*
*Turisas*
*Van Halen*
*Visions of Atlantis*
*W.A.S.P*
Whitsnake
*Yngwie Malmsteen*

The ones in bold i like slightly more than the others but un-disputedly my favourite favourite band out of that list is Sonata Arctica. In my opinion no one else anywhere has got anything on them, especially not vocally.

Hate:-
Alot of Doom, Death, Black Metal
ALL Hip Hop 
ALL R 'n' B
Fallout Boy


i'll add to this list when i can think of what else i don't like


----------



## Contagious (Aug 24, 2007)

My favourite band is Within Temptation, but I also love others symphonic metal bands as Nightwish or Delain.

And some pop rock bands as panic! at the disco, fall out boy, the killers, arctic monkey...

and others : Lost Prophets, 30 second to mars, thousand foot Krutch, sum41, pussycat dolls :lol:, black eyed peas, no doubt and so much more, I haven't them in my mind now.

edit : I forgot angtoria xD


----------



## Jairus (Aug 24, 2007)

mh...Love:
Rage Against The Machine
Soulfly
Queens Of The Stone Age
Oasis
The Ramones
Muse
Placebo
Trivium
System Of A Down
Pantera
Zornik
Arctic Monkeys

Hate:
Everything rap and hip hop >>
White stripes
Enter Shikari
M.C.R.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 25, 2007)

Love:

Bon Jovi

Mediaeval Baebes

Blackmore's Night(Ritchie Blackmore)

Midnight Syndicate

Nox Arcana

Van Halen

Aerosmith(the Old stuff)

Scorpions

Deep Purple

(Chant) The Benedictine Monks of Santo Domingo De Silos

Gregorian chant


Hate:
Rap


Yes i'm a rocker and also like Medieval/Renaissance music and Medieval/Renaissance music with a Middle Eastern/Gypsy flair.


----------



## evil_ed667 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yay! Another excuse to waste my time!

LOVE:
Acid King
Ausgang
Bauhaus
Christian Death (Rozz as vocalist)
David Bowie
Death Cult
Dozer
Eagles
Fleetwood Mac
Goatsnake
Hermano
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Southern Death Cult
Siouxsie and the Banshees
the Sisters of Mercy
Slo Burn
Spirit Caravan
Theatre of Hate
T. Rex
Velvet Underground
Virgin Prunes

HATE:
My Chemical Romance
Marilyn Manson
H.I.M.
Killswitch Engage
Slipknot
Atreyu


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 30, 2007)

I like the rubber kind. Oh wait...

I like:

The Beatles
Ben Folds
Joe Jackson
Bob Dylan
Elvis
Frank Sinatra
Harry Chapin
They Might Be Giants
Audioslave
Evanescence 
The Grateful Dead
The Flaming Lips
Ween

And I can't stand Britany Spears and her clones.


----------

